# How big is too big for waves?



## whiteka6

If the forecast has 3-4 foot waves, I'm thinking too big.

I usually venture out on 1-2 feet, but 2-3 seems to be a common theme lately.


----------



## Aaron T

you didnt really say where you were planning on going so I am guessing your question is just general. The wave height probably isnt as significant as how choppy or time between waves is. A slow moving 3 foot ground swell should not be an issue but NE wind driven 3 foot waves will be like washing machine. The bay and ocean is usually choppy, or short period between waves if the winds are high and from the north through south-east. 

If you are looking at going near term, there are small craft advisories posted through Friday


----------



## uncdub13

There are way more variables to consider than simply wave height to make the decision. I've surf-launched and fished in a clean 5'+ ground swell ahead of a hurricane no problem, and then I've had days where I shouldn't have been out there in 2' swell with a confused wind chop, so it all depends.


----------



## ComeOnFish

Long period 3-4' waves (in FL) are fine. But the short period, 2-3' (in the Chesapeake Bay) is tough. So don’t be mis-led by Floridians fishing in the flats (5-15’ of waters) and warm water. It's all up to your ability and how wide and deep the area you fish. Precisely where you end up when you loose your control. Will it be where you launch the kayak or the other side? I have been in 3-4' wave on a 12' SOT in the Chesapeake Bay a 1 + mile off the shore many times. The same coast guard showed up twice to pick me up when I started catching 18-19" croaker.
The other time when I was testing the Hobie Adventure in 4-5' wave one + mile off the shore, "Lucky Penny" came back to me twice. The captain was so worry about me even though I told the captain that I was testing the Hobie Adventure for the rough water. The Hobie Adventure can move forward very slowly against 3-4' chop in the Chesapeake Bay, but not other brand (man powered)

Many times in the rough water, it is not how stable the kayak is, it is how the kayak move forward against the waves. The most difficult thing in the rough water is that how the kayak moves along the waves - this is the worst. You need to learn (or familiar with) kayak-surfing- which you have a little control over your kayak.

You will be OK if you know the water and air temp, the direction of the wind and have adequate self-rescue skill.




When the wind blow 20-25 knots in deep water:






When the wind blow 16-20 knots in the deep water:


----------



## FishyFingers

I agree with uncdub13. I've launched in the bay with large, slow rollers (when you were in the trouth, no one could see you) and went to the first island with no probs and I've also called a trip short to the hrbt in little 1-2 footers because the swell was so confused and the wind was having its way with me. So all I can say is use your best judgement


----------



## tripp

fishy will only go out with winds from the south at 7! :fishing:


----------



## FishyFingers

Hahaha here we go! You won't go out unless its 65 and sunny. Same with your bike lol


----------



## tripp

fair weather fisherman. ha


----------



## wannabeangler

I've been out to the Bay Bridge with 4-5 ft rollers and had no problem. Then again, I've been out to HRBT with 2-3 ft waves with lots of chop and turned back. Just depends on where you plan on going and the condition of that water! Just be smart and don't go beyond your limits!


----------



## Bluecat97

*Visibility Visibility Visibility !!!*

One thing to remember no matter where you're at, or your abilities, you MUST be visible.

If the water is rough enough that you disappear in the trough, you have got to be seen, mount a flagpole and have a brightly colored flag, far too many careless boaters out there, far too easy to be rundown...


----------

